# Slender Video



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

My friends and I decided to make a Slender video the other day and as scary as the subject matter, it seemed quite irrelevant to Halloween. If you don't mind watching it and leaving some feedback, I would love you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you have a link for the video?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy! It made me want to look over my shoulder!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Creepy! It made me want to look over my shoulder!


Thank you, we did all we could.


----------

